# New RS 5-Inspired Interior for TT from Audi Exclusive



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Germany last week we picked up a stack of new Audi model catalogs including one for the TT that's just gone through a product improvement. Perusing the pages of the book since we've returned we think we've stumbled across something that's not yet been seen or shared. We've double-checked the Audi Germany configurator and not found reference to it yet but this new Audi Exclusive interior with black and accenting Karmesin Red fine Nappa leather looks very similar to earlier interior shots we'd seen released with the RS 5 (see below). 










As you can see the TT interior features quite a bit more red accenting including red on the center console, 6'oclock spoke on the steering wheel and more. 

We've got no further information yet about this interior but have emailed Audi of America's product planning and Audi Exclusive staff to see what they might know about its availability to North American consumers. Given the interior is splashed across a full page of the European catalog we're guessing most anyone in Europe can readily order it from Audi Exclusive.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Man this interior would look so badass with my Ice Metallic Silver exterior...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm thinking silver or Avus grey... also matte black .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking silver or Avus grey... also matte black .


 Are you now..... 

I like interior contrasts, but in the red it's a bit much for me. Maybe in a more subtle color, like grey, matched with some nice brushed aluminum for the dash bits.

-Tim


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

i have an S-line so it'd flow nicely being that the S-line emblem has that red streak through it... the red on black throughout the interior would look nice especially since im not running tints and the TT's have nice big red tail lights that stand out:thumbup:


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

It would be nice if they were actually going to do something with that interior, but it's been around for a couple of years. They debuted it in a red TTS at the Bologna 2008 show. Perhaps the RS5 interior was TTS inspired?  



















The image below is on page 24 of the October 2009 UK TT Pricing & Spec Guide. The last time it was talked about on the UK forums it was never released and there is no pricing available.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh wow, nice find. I heard back from product planning and they think it's an Audi Exclusive option for TTS. If TT RS comes to USA we suggested it for that car since shell seats are likely out. I'm waiting to hear from the US Audi Exclusive rep. 

Too bad they fitted it there on a red car. Seems like it'd be best more on a car where it would stand out like the aforementioned silver.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Apparently one of our members, Taipei-TT, took measures into his own hands and had his interior reupholstered. Looks great, Taipei-TT! 



















If you're a member of the UK forum... http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=174319


----------

